# Recumbent Selling Advice



## Yakboy (28 Jun 2021)

Hi, New to this Parish but would like some advice on selling a Recumbent. Last year we bought an old Dawes Low Rider as an experiment to see if it would cure the backpain my wife suffers when riding a conventional bike..and decided to try an easier model to ride before committing to a more expensive and modern bike. So bought a Dawes Low Rider from eBay and then did a full stripdown and service before letting my wife loose on it. She enjoyed riding it but no joy with the back pain, so we are back to the drawing board. Any advice on good places to advertise it. I know these pages are an option but as a new poster I will have to wait a little while until I can post pictures. Also if anybody has any advise on curing backpain when riding and advice would be gratefully received. I restore old mountain bikes so we have tried every riding position imaginable using one of my bikes as a testbed, shorter cranks etc but with no joy.


----------



## Cycleops (28 Jun 2021)

If you want to reach the widest audience EvilBay is the place but there are other sites that don't charge like Gumtree or Preloved.
If she can't be comfortable on a bike or recumbent chances are she never will be two wheels.


----------



## Yakboy (28 Jun 2021)

Cycleops said:


> If you want to reach the widest audience EvilBay is the place but there are other sites that don't charge like Gumtree or Preloved.
> If she can't be comfortable on a bike or recumbent chances are she never will be two wheels.


She used to ride a bike with no problems it's just in the last couple of years that back pain has started, I suspect that there is a hip problem and think she should have some sort of "Gait Analysis"


----------



## Cycleops (28 Jun 2021)

Could be I'm not a medical expert.

BTW  to the site


----------



## Yakboy (28 Jun 2021)

Thanks for the welcome, I am a regular on Retrobike but liking the diversity of subjects on here


----------



## bobcolover (28 Jun 2021)

https://www.cyclechat.net/forums/for-sale-auction.21/


----------



## Yakboy (28 Jun 2021)

bobcolover said:


> https://www.cyclechat.net/forums/for-sale-auction.21/


Cheers, will wait until I have a suitable post count to put it on..not in any rush


----------



## Gastroped (28 Jun 2021)

Hi Yakboy, my sympathies and empathies to your wife.
My back has troubled me for decades but a year ago it decided to get very angry.
Having started with Miofacial Release then Bowen therapy, full-on sciatica drove me to my local NHS physiotherapist but I've ended up investing a chunk of my limited £ resources in a private chiropractor who mercifully is slowly sorting out my back ... X-ray revealed a displaced vertebra which was a bit of a shock to see.
A solid seated recumbent is definitely preferred over a mesh seat to maintain the natural curvature of the spine, apparently.
If your wife hasn't tried a chiropractor I can recommend an initial consultation at least.
Good Luck and a Hearty "Heal Well" to your Wife.


----------



## Venod (28 Jun 2021)

Have you considered Facebook, there are lots of cycling selling groups, and Facebook market place, it's getting more popular, no selling fees, and now you have to give Ebay your you bank details to sell, more people are looking for alternatives.


----------



## grldtnr (29 Jun 2021)

Whereabouts do you live? I might consider buying the low rider, but to be honest ,I rather have a Speed Ross, or Orbit Crystal, despite the build qualities, they handle very well.
Have been a recumbent triker for some years, starting out on a Pete Ross Trice, hence I know about build quality!


----------



## Yakboy (30 Jun 2021)

grldtnr said:


> Whereabouts do you live? I might consider buying the low rider, but to be honest ,I rather have a Speed Ross, or Orbit Crystal, despite the build qualities, they handle very well.
> Have been a recumbent triker for some years, starting out on a Pete Ross Trice, hence I know about build quality!


North Yorkshire


----------



## mickle (30 Jun 2021)

Please describe her back problems in more detail.


----------



## Yakboy (30 Jun 2021)

mickle said:


> Please describe her back problems in more detail.


Lower Right back pain after 20 mins riding (either recumbent or standard bike). Right Hip a little clicky when first riding. Only started in the past few years. She has visited a physio who is a cyclist and he couldn't find anything wrong and gave her stretches to do pre ride but these haven't made any difference. We both do pilates every week and are reasonably fit. I think it may be a hip problem.


----------



## Yakboy (30 Jun 2021)

Gastroped said:


> Hi Yakboy, my sympathies and empathies to your wife.
> My back has troubled me for decades but a year ago it decided to get very angry.
> Having started with Miofacial Release then Bowen therapy, full-on sciatica drove me to my local NHS physiotherapist but I've ended up investing a chunk of my limited £ resources in a private chiropractor who mercifully is slowly sorting out my back ... X-ray revealed a displaced vertebra which was a bit of a shock to see.
> A solid seated recumbent is definitely preferred over a mesh seat to maintain the natural curvature of the spine, apparently.
> ...


Thanks for the good wishes


----------



## mickle (30 Jun 2021)

My good friend Anna Semlyen is an expert in the use of Yoga to resolve back issues. She sorted me out good and proper last year when I injured my rhs upper arse zone getting out of my car. She correctly diagnosed (later confirmed by my GP) that I'd wrenched one of the joints in my pelvis. She has self published a book on the whole subject (yoga for bad backs, not my upper arse) if you can find it.

Also, since my teens I suffered many years of back problems which were eventually (and permanently) sorted by osteopathy. So that might might be worth a punt.


----------



## grldtnr (1 Jul 2021)

Yakboy said:


> North Yorkshire


Nice county, I live in Essex, a bit too far away for a punt!


----------



## Yakboy (4 Apr 2022)

Update on the bike and my wife. MRI scan revealed two bulging discs so she's having a bit of physio but I think her bike riding days may be over...the Dawes now on Facebook 
https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/417937980052625/


----------



## a.twiddler (4 Apr 2022)

I'm sorry to hear that, give my best wishes to your wife.


----------



## Roseland triker (5 Apr 2022)

https://www.bentrideronline.com/messageboard/forumdisplay.php?f=10

All your requirements here.

All recumbent riders from all of the world use it.


----------

